# Rio & Sultan - Ongoing picture thread



## Rae76 (Jul 11, 2021)

I'm completely smitten with my babies, so like any proud momma I have a few pics to show the world in general lol <3


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Your boys are absolutely beautiful!  Thanks for sharing their photos with us  I hope to see more of Rio and Sultan soon!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so glad you've started an ongoing picture thread.
💙 💚 I'm looking forward to seeing lots more of Rio and Sultan in the future. *


----------



## Rae76 (Jul 11, 2021)

Thanks, I will definitely post more pics as they grow. I'm just trying to figure out their mutations, but don't tell me yet, I want to see if I can work it out then have a laugh at how wrong I gey it he he


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So beautiful and they are posing well for the camera.


----------



## Rae76 (Jul 11, 2021)

Cody said:


> So beautiful and they are posing well for the camera.


Ha ha, they better get used to the camera fast, my pooch, my fish, and my human boy all know how much I like to take snaps lol


----------

